# Would anyone be interested in repairing tires on the road?



## model130 (Jun 20, 2010)

Just a question. I could just describe a how-to or video it if enough interest. I noticed no-one mentioned they carry a tire flat repair kit in their car.


----------



## model130 (Jun 20, 2010)

OK... here it is anyway, 

I just did this because I noticed no one mentioned a tire repair in what they carry in their vehicle. 
You get a flat tire. No- one in sight. What do you do? First off, carry a tire repair kit. It is about $5 at a local store. Do you have some water or something to reveal where the puncture is? We carry spray bottles and just spray the tire. You will see bubbles coming from the puncture. Mark it if you can. Most likely it will be a nail and pull it out by prying with your knife and then use a multi tool to pull it out. The instructions, if still there will tell you to pierce the tire with the rasp handle and rotate it. It roughs up the rubber. The next tool you get in the kit is a needle looking thing with a handle. Take the rubbery brown goopy piece you get and pull it over the “u” in that tool. Equal sides a “u” if you can see that. 
Now that you have that on the second tool with a handle, Plunge it into the big hole you created with the first serrated tool. Draw it up and the goopy tire plug will stay in the tire. You will have about ½” or more of goopy plug sticking out. It will wear off as you drive. If you are prepared, you have a compressor in your trunk. We use a Truck Air. 12 volts and they make the crap compressors you pay money for at a gas station that charges for air. But off road the fill a huge truck tire in about 3 minutes. We have filled 32” off road truck tires with this. That is why we bought it. 
Another tip might be to carry a spare tire. You will need the old fashioned tire iron. 
The flat part was not meant to pull off your hubcap. Find an old farmer and ask him how to put a tire on a rim. He will use that and not the automatic rig that a tire store uses. It is a tire mounting wedge.


----------



## Aemilia (May 27, 2010)

I call my hubby or my brother... Then walk home. I can change or patch my bicycle tire, and i do carry a repair kit for it. As much of a PITA as that is, I can't imagine changing the tire on a full-size vehicle.

Is there a reason to pull the nail out? I've heard one should leave it in if possible and seal around it.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Thanks, model130! That sounds like something we could all learn and actually be able to do! Great share!


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

model130 thanks for the info.

When was the last time you all checked the air pressure in your spare tire? 
I assumed that everyone had tire repair, a jack, lug wrench and the know how to use them. A can of liquid tire repair is also in each one of our vehicles along with a small 12vdc compressor. I also keep a CO2 cylinder and a air lug wrench in my travel trailer to facilitate the changing, replacement and filling of tires.
Thought I would share this old trick with you, when a tire has gone flat and will not seal against the bead while filling with air, just jack it up off the ground, wrap a heavy cord or rope around the outside circumference of the tire, may take a couple of turns, tie in a square knot, then take your tire iron, stick, large screwdriver or such and start tightening the rope by twisting it, this will in turn cause the tire to bulge against the rim thus sealing the bead, then proceed to fill tire. One note make sure you have cleaned any debris off the bead prior to doing this.


----------



## nj_m715 (Oct 31, 2008)

Good info. The nail needs to come out so the plug can fit. With the patch kit and air compressor you can repair the tire right on the vehicle. No need for the spare, unless it's a blow out or you mangled the rim. I whipped up a 12v compressor for about $35. Find a car with air shocks like a Lincoln or Caddy in the junk yard and pull the compressor. It's about $5 at the local picknpull. I used a well pressure switch from Homedepot to comtrol the psi. I will get around to doing a write up on it for my blog someday, but if you're handy, you get the idea.


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

My wife once plugged a nail hole by pulling the nail then coating it with super glue and putting it back in the hole. Got her through long enough to have the tire repaired.


----------



## model130 (Jun 20, 2010)

Excellent tip bunkerbob!


----------



## HarleyRider (Mar 1, 2010)

I would be interested in repairing a tire on the road, but a lot would depend on if the car was still moving or not.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

I have a couple tire repair kits in the shed. 
Guess they don't do me much good there do they?


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I have (and have used) my tire-plugs, fix-a-flat-in-a-can, tire-spoons and the great hydraulic systems as well for changing tires, plugging tires, replacing valves, etc. I keep a can of fix-a-flat in each vehicle for the slow-leaks (the type that you can't easily find) and for the larger holes in the tires I use the plugs.

I have taught my little lady to change a tire, but, she seems to think showing a little breast is easier ... :sssh:


----------



## longtime (Nov 22, 2009)

Aemilia said:


> I call my hubby or my brother... Then walk home. I can change or patch my bicycle tire, and i do carry a repair kit for it. As much of a PITA as that is, I can't imagine changing the tire on a full-size vehicle.
> 
> Is there a reason to pull the nail out? I've heard one should leave it in if possible and seal around it.


Please say you are kidding?


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

Aemilia--When my daughter started drivers ed, my husband took her out to the cars we own and gave her the instruction manuals. She had to use the books and figure out how to change a tire. My husband was out there with her if she had any questions, but she had to do the work herself. Perhaps your husband can do the same for you? Yes, it can be a PITA, but so is being stuck on the side of the road with a dead cell phone battery, in the dark, rain or snow, with no help in sight.


----------



## Aemilia (May 27, 2010)

longtime said:


> Please say you are kidding?


About which part? I have called for help, and I have walked home before; but for reasons that needed a mechanic.



mdprepper said:


> so is being stuck on the side of the road with a dead cell phone battery, in the dark, rain or snow, with no help in sight.


If its dark, raining or snowing, I'm not likely to be driving. Sorry. :surrender: I have some fears of being in a car under those conditions, especially snow. (And yes, I live in Montana. I threaten to leave the state every winter, then fall in love with it again in the spring.)

And I have changed a tire before. On a car. We have a truck. I don't want the jack to slip and drop it on my foot. I'm not sure I can turn the lug nuts. And I think the spare is underneath, with grease & grime. :gaah: But I shall ask my DH about the tire, and have him show me when he is off work. 

I will let you all know how it goes.

PS - sorry, I'm not trying to be goofy, I'm just on cloud nine from passing my ham test. It proves that I can still think, that my kids haven't zapped all my braincells.


----------



## Bigdog57 (Oct 9, 2008)

One tip - if y'all do have to use 'fix-a-flat' or some other spray sealer in a tire, please tell the tire guy BEFORE he tries to dismount it from the rim - these sprays are often flammable, and can result in injury.
SLIME brand is better - not flammable. "Ride-On TPS" is a brand a lot of motorcyclists like. Both are put into the tire (or tube for us dual-sport MC riders) and provides puncture protection all the time.


----------



## model130 (Jun 20, 2010)

Bigdog. A great point. Fix a flat should only be used in an extreme emergency without any other means. I can and will explode and can unbalance your tire as well. Very good point there.


----------



## kyfarmer (Feb 22, 2009)

I carry fixaflat, aircomp. and plugs in all trucks and the ATV. With a flashlight, the one thing i hate is to be stranded because of a dang flat. Short of a shreaded tire and no spare i'll be ready to go. Never use that fixaflat stuff unless nothing else can work and it will go bad over time it does not last for ever if you have an old can over one year old, chuck it and get new. 90% chance after about a year it will let you down. Take this from someone who should have known better me.


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

A long time ago I used to install tires. I pulled the valve stem from a tire filled with fix-a-flat. The customer did not tell me about it or put the marking sticker on it. It shot out with such force that the liquid actually broke the skin on my arm, neck and face. Hurt like crazy, had to get a Tetnus shot too. If you are going to use fix-a-flat be sure to use the sticker to mark the tire and tell them you used it, so your tire installer doesn't get hurt!!


----------



## nj_m715 (Oct 31, 2008)

I whipped up a 12v compressor for about $35. Find a car with air shocks like a Lincoln or Caddy in the junk yard and pull the compressor. It's about $5 at the local picknpull. I used a well pressure switch from Homedepot to comtrol the psi. I will get around to doing a write up on it for my blog someday, but if you're handy, you get the idea.


Ok, I just got the write up. posted if anyone wants details It's on my blog.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

I bought a 12v one from Sears a while back, it also has a battery charger. Now all I need is a tire patch kit, forgot all about that.:scratch


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Just like a lot of men really dislike changing a diaper and getting their hands in that "stuff", a lot of women really dislike changing a tire and getting our hands in that dirt and grease. Though I will say that I HAVE changed a tire, more than once. 

I really do appreciate those guys who stop and offer to help. I'm strong for a woman but come no where near the strength of a man. I'm impressed with how easy it seems for them to loosen those dang lug nuts! 

I'm not into woman's lib. I'll clean the house and bake cookies any day, even mow the lawn, if my husband will take care of the tires on the car, change the oil, etc.! 

And like Aemilia, I don't venture out alone in the dark or snow or rain. And I know how lucky I am that I don't have to

So, thanks, all you noble guys who pull off along the road to help a damsel in distress!


----------



## Bigdog57 (Oct 9, 2008)

The Slime brand 12V pumps are great - I carry one in each vehicle. Comes in a semi-hard shell case, with multiple connections for various systems. With the right chuck, it will air up inflatable beach toys and sleep mattresses too.
I put a 12V socket on my bike so I can air my tires down for off-road, then use the pump to air back up before hitting the slab home. 
Came in very handy when a riding buddy had a slow leak......


----------



## VUnder (Sep 1, 2011)

I work on tires a lot, more as a victim of circumstance. I have a lot of tools, and others know it. Plugs, IMO are just for a quick fix to get you home, and then to be patched properly asap. Sometimes a plug will seal at the outside of a tire, when a patch always seals on the inside of the tire. If a plug seals on the outside, it allows air to get between the plies of the tire, causing a knot, or bulge, and then you will hear a big "boom" and the tire will be ruined. I use plugs too, but I put a patch in the tire as soon as I can. Lots of times, I have plugged a hole, aired the tire up, and was on my way, lots quicker than changing a tire. Sometimes it is a lot safer too, especially if you are on a busy road. Good idea to keep an air compressor on board. Even if your spare is low, you can remedy the situation. I have a manual tire changer at the shop, and I am happy with it. My bead breaker works good too. I even have a balancer that just has a level bubble on it, but it balances tires fine. Last week I came home to find a friends car parked in front of my shop. The note on the windshield said there were four new tires in the trunk....Apparently my little 12v compressor that impressed me so much has impressed somebody else also. I have been looking for it for the last few days. I did have one of the good metal ones, and it did a good job. Would air up a 33 in. tire in three minutes. That is quick enoough for me. Yes, sometimes late at night you can catch me in the tire bin out behind the tire store, I won't deny it. I bought an old truck last week that didn't have any tires on it, it was on blocks. I had four rims, mounted me up four of the dumpster diving tires and went and got that truck. You as why? Because it had an un-touched 454 big block in it that ran great. I will turn that and make a little change. That is what I do.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

I have never had any luck with tire plugs. I always put a patch inside of the tire.

If you have never repaired a flat tire, practice it at home before getting some idea that you can do this on the side of the road. You'll understand why I say this after you've tried it at home.

If you just have a slow leak just fill it and wait till you get home to fix it.

If the tire is a full blown flat then the tire bead has probably broke. First find the source of the leak and mark it with a tire marking pencil. Repair the source of the leak. Re-seating a bead can be a problem. If the tire and wheel have been mated for a long time the tire lip will tear when it separates from the wheel leaving pieces of the tire on the wheel rim. When you go to re-seat the tire it may still leak at the bead. In these cases I have had to clean the rim of the wheel with sand paper to provide a seal-able surface. Then I apply a tire sealer to the bead of the tire.

The 12vdc air compressor that everybody has said to have can refill a low tire but will not have much of a chance to reseal a broken bead. To reseal the bead, get a compressed air storage tank and put a locking valve stem chuck on it. and then fill the tank with the 12vdc air compressor. Try to get 100 psi into the tank. Then when you are ready to reseal the tire lock the chuck onto the valve stem and see if the tire seals, if not then use your hands to "rock" the tire a little, that maybe all that's needed.

Note; to seal a tire bead allot of air volume going into the tire is required. The air tank will provide the volume of air that the 12vdc compressors can't. The locking chuck allows you to use both your hands to "rock" the tire a little to get the seal started.

All of these purchased items can be found at TSC or Bumgarrs.


----------



## nj_m715 (Oct 31, 2008)

You can use a ratchet strap/ cargo tie down to seat a bead. Wrap it around the tread, like it was a snow chain and tighten it enough to bring the bead to the rim. Only put in a couple psi. It won't seat the bead, but it will hold the seal. Remove the strap and continue filling with air. 

Second method: starter fluid and a match. Be careful, I watched a guy frag an aluminum rim.

Of course, If you pull over when the tire is low and don't drive until it's flat, it will still be on the rim.


----------



## zombieresponder (Aug 20, 2012)

I don't know if it's been mentioned or not, so I'll toss it out there. Lots of the rasps and plug tools have a crappy plastic handle on them which will almost always break right when you need it most. I happened to find solid metal versions at a local store and picked them up. One other thing is air compressors. One of the popular things offroaders do is convert the A/C compressor to just pump air. Tons of articles out there. If you're pretty handy, you could keep the factory A/C and fab up a bracket for a second compressor.


----------

